# 2010 Tundra PC build!



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, time to build a replacement to the Kenwood double Din I have used since the truck was new...

First Off, here is the Truck. 2010 Tundra SR5, 5.7L, 2WD..









I am aiming for a HIGH quality audio experience, as well as all the other extras i have missed since I changed from a car PC to a Kenwood 9140.

*This will be Computer only build, May do an audio thread later.... All of the interfaces and such are here..

*

I will be using RideRunner and iGuidance.. I used DFX skin in my last 2 car computers, will have to check the new skins...


Components: 

CASE: Cooler Master Elite 100

Mobo: ASUS P8H67-M EVO (REV 3.0)

HD: TWO OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-90G 2.5" 90GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive(they were on sale)

RAM: Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory

Processor: Intel Core i3-2100T Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz LGA 1155 35W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics

Power Supply: CarNetix CNX-P2140 185W Dual Output Intelligent DC-DC Regulator

WIFI: Amped Wireless High Power Wireless-300N 600mW USB Adapter

DGPS is Preordered: BU-353-S4 USB GPS

Monitor: Lilliput 869GL-80NP/C/T 8" Touch Screen LCD Monitor DVI HDMI

OBD interface: OBDLink SX 2.0 OBD-II Scan Tool

Adesso - SlimTouch AKB-410UB - Black Mini USB Keyboard With Built-In Touchpad


Everything is in, More to come soon as the build begins.......


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Proposed Audio layout


----------



## bahlgren342 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks awesome. I've been wanting to learn CarPC stuff. I've been building PCs since I was 13 but never transitioned into cars.

What do you use for the audio source from the PC to the MS-8?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

What Cardas products are you using (their wire?).


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

RCA Interconnects is the only thing. I had them left over from a Home theater project, cable and ends, so i will make them to length.. 




TrickyRicky said:


> What Cardas products are you using (their wire?).


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I Will be using a USB DAC, not sure which one as they have improved bunches since the one I have was released... They Range from $50 to $5000. 

I am kinda leaning toward this one for $109.

Pacific Valve & Electric Company Pacific Valve Musiland Monitor 01 US

Still trying to decide on Volume control, I prefer a volume knob, So sticking one in line may be what i end up doing. 





bahlgren342 said:


> Looks awesome. I've been wanting to learn CarPC stuff. I've been building PCs since I was 13 but never transitioned into cars.
> 
> What do you use for the audio source from the PC to the MS-8?


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

felix, what's the wifi for? I tend to avoid them in carPCs because (in windows) they increase boot time.

Seems like quite a bit overkill on the mobo/cpu/ram if you're just going to be relying on the MS-8 to do all your processing. Although I'm glad you chose a low wattage Intel CPU. What other applications are you running?


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Wifi, I found with my last car PC that i wanted all of the extras, like weather, internet radio, etc.... I can use my home WIFI for big transfers, and my phone mobile hotspot for the small stuff while out and about. 

I am sure the MOBO is overboard.. I have a bad habit of getting the latest greatest, I blame my work PC's, the faster the better...

I definitely wanted UEFI BIOS, it looks like a great upgrade from the short time i have used it..

I am only using one 2GB stick of ram, not the 4gb as listed..


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

for what it's worth, here's a mini review of another usb audio device:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ical-fidelity-v-link-usb-spdif-converter.html

i've been meaning to look into more options but haven't had time in the past couple of month. hopefully may i can dedicate a few more days to my project


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

your wasting money, why atx format? go itx for a capputer. ASUS has a great ITX bored that has bluetooth and wifi built in at that same exact price that your ATX board is, saving you the cost of that wifi addapter. you can get a 250 watt psu at mp3car.com I suggest a bit more research friend. 

Newegg.com - ASUS F1A75-I Deluxe FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX AMD Motherboard

this is the bored i got, i run it with the best APU AMD has right now off of mp3cars.com 250 watt psu with all perififerals and it works 100%. so i suggest this rout my self, its the best system you can build and its in the price range your building anyways. well its the best ITX setup ive come up with, im sure you can do something with intel if you prefer. I dont suggest raid for a carputer, it'll increase boot time for one by 5 seconds at least if not more. you're also gonna have no redudancy and ive never had luck with raid my self, and OCZ has gone way down hill. i went with kingston X series for the SSD and i ran a single higher end model that did 250 mb\s down and up. great little guy, boots in like 12 seconds.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Agree on RAID. The car PC is not the place to do RAID. Boot times, stability, heat, and power all become even bigger issues than they already are. Build the software and then do a backup image to a DVD or to a drive in the house. Besides, RAID is pointless if someone steals your gear!


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

You stick with your research, I will stick with my experience, friend... 

I am not limited to the smaller form factor, Plenty of room...

I have much better luck with my Carnetix than the other brands of Power supplies. Opus is the only other brand that has never failed in my gear.

I hope you are not doing RAID, I certainly never mentioned it.

I have OCZ drives in over 20 12VDC computers, never had one fail yet. 










eviling said:


> your wasting money, why atx format? go itx for a capputer. ASUS has a great ITX bored that has bluetooth and wifi built in at that same exact price that your ATX board is, saving you the cost of that wifi addapter. you can get a 250 watt psu at mp3car.com I suggest a bit more research friend.
> 
> Newegg.com - ASUS F1A75-I Deluxe FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Mini ITX AMD Motherboard
> 
> this is the bored i got, i run it with the best APU AMD has right now off of mp3cars.com 250 watt psu with all perififerals and it works 100%. so i suggest this rout my self, its the best system you can build and its in the price range your building anyways. well its the best ITX setup ive come up with, im sure you can do something with intel if you prefer. I dont suggest raid for a carputer, it'll increase boot time for one by 5 seconds at least if not more. you're also gonna have no redudancy and ive never had luck with raid my self, and OCZ has gone way down hill. i went with kingston X series for the SSD and i ran a single higher end model that did 250 mb\s down and up. great little guy, boots in like 12 seconds.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

felix509 said:


> You stick with your research, I will stick with my experience, friend...
> 
> I am not limited to the smaller form factor, Plenty of room...
> 
> ...


well, it'd be rather out of the ordnary to order 2 SSD's with out the intention of using them for raid, for media you'd def want something with more capacity, idk why you have them both but i did read later and see you did say you got them on sale so im sure you had a plan for them. I put a 120 ssd and a 1.5tb hdd 5400 rpm in my carputer. the performance is really good with my interface, i use centrafuse. 

heres a demo of how it looks and how responsive it is, well at least with my setup but its got low overhead as far as i can tell, nice clean software. pricey though, i think it was 120$ to step up from the 3.5 to the 4.0, i got the 3.5 in a buy of some parts which i ended up using like 2 parts out of the 7 i bought haha. 







oh. forgot to mention i also have bought a 500$ OCZ ssd\hdd (3 weeks ago) and after 2 weeks of testing and troubleshooting found to be dead (most the troubleshooting was for other problems, the driver just happend to be dead, not something i want to find out while troubleshooting) for a 500$ drive I'd expect more. but im running on the new replacment now, things a beast of a drive, just massive, 1 tb with ssd speeds, plus ima be running a RAM disk which not sure if that just voids the whole point of the revo hybrid drive but yeah, beast of a system waiting on the MB replacment so the systems down for the next 2 - 3 weeks :'(


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't wanna burst your bubble, but those Seas 8" probably won't fit your doors.

('11 Rock Warrior 4x4)


----------

